# Iron Ranch Ridgefield WA September 19



## Boris (Aug 5, 2015)

Saturday September 19th, 2015 at 8am. A lot of people begin showing up on Friday and camp out on the property, though.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 5, 2015)

It's a mystery Dave. We won't know for sure until that day

Anyhow, after the Ranch the 4th consecutive after ride will still take place. For all you that know that ride, it's a blast. I'm going to change the starting location this year. Info will be posted soon. Thanks

Derek


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2015)

Awaiting word from the powers that be. Will post here as soon as that info is received.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Red, It's Ridgefield,Wa. Richland is east of the Cascades. Got this flyer a while back.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2015)

Oops. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 6, 2015)

You are quite welcome, Mr. Ruffensore sir.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 7, 2015)

Bitchen!!!


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 7, 2015)

*Long drive!*



Dave Marko said:


> Generally the 3rd Saturday in September. Any word on if this is happening for sure this year?



Dave, When did they move Iron Ranch 180m East? :-D


----------



## Boris (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't change the heading, DANG!


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 7, 2015)

Doh!


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

I wish I could make it to this meet. I've been in the PNW several times when it was going on, but couldn't do it. Hopefully next year.   Catfish


----------



## Boris (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for fixing the title Patrick!


----------



## fatbike (Aug 14, 2015)

Good one Dave. It's your way to steel the good deals before everyone. I know your strategy.


----------



## ZOO (Aug 26, 2015)

Good swap, can't wait.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 26, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> You are quite welcome, Mr. Ruffensore sir.




So the question is ...is this happening ? Is there going to be an official posting?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 26, 2015)

*iron on the brain*

I'll be there on Friday knight with a couple of bottles of  planktown's...."RIPTOOTH" waitin' to hear to sound of a steam donkey...eh!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 26, 2015)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> So the question is ...is this happening ? Is there going to be an official posting?




Looks like at least 4 of us will be there. I'm bringing a trailer full to sell. See ya friday night?


----------



## Boris (Aug 26, 2015)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> So the question is ...is this happening ? Is there going to be an official posting?




Tim took care of that in post #4.


----------



## vancruiser (Aug 27, 2015)

Canada is in... we accept gifts of American beer over in Camp Canada!! Canadian law applies; gotta say 'Sorry', 'Please', 'Thank you' and 'Eh?' is mandatory...


----------



## frampton (Aug 28, 2015)

vancruiser said:


> canada is in... We accept gifts of american beer over in camp canada!! Canadian law applies; gotta say 'sorry', 'please', 'thank you' and 'eh?' is mandatory...
> 
> View attachment 234267




Hosers!


----------



## Boris (Aug 28, 2015)

Alan has generously allowed us to access his property for this event for.....I don't even remember how many years now. It's the highlight of the year for many collectors in this neck of the woods. Thanks in advance Alan.


----------



## Scooters (Aug 30, 2015)

*Going...*

Hi folks,

I just joined your Forum...
I'm going to that Iron Ranch Bike meet.  Looking on Google Earth for Hotels South of Iron Ranch.  Any suggestions of where to stay?

I used to have a '59 Schwinn Tiger in RED.. two speed.  It went to a family member so I'm looking for a new one.

See ya DAR!

Scooters


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 30, 2015)

Not much near Iron Ranch itself, probably Vancouver or Portland are your best bets.


----------



## Scooters (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow...  I'll look as I go i guess..  Should be great fun!

Got a note from the ranch and it's a go on the 19th.  Alan answered my email inquiry.

Well.. thanks VintageSchwinn..


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey Scooters, I have a late 50's Tiger in green for sale. I'll bring it to the meet.  Tim


----------



## Scooters (Sep 1, 2015)

Great Tim,

Is it a 2 speed?..  Got to have the 2 speed rear end...

Scooters


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 2, 2015)

I love the Iron Ranch swap. Please come and buy some of my sh*# so I can buy some of yours. It is worth the drive to go and see some great bikes, parts and people.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 3, 2015)

I agree Shawn, and only two weeks away. I'm already loading the trailer. Got some major housecleaning going on here.


----------



## Boris (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's a couple bikes and rims that I'll be bringing, along with a '39 CW frame, fork and fenders, and a '41 Colson rainbow frame, fork and fenders. Also bringing a bunch of prewar hoops, fenders and misc.
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/5162801311.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/5162800681.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/5208207666.html


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 5, 2015)

Going as usual.


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2015)

Dave,Why would you put this on your CL ad?lol New boyfriend?............................


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> Dave,Why would you put this on your CL ad?lol New boyfriend?............................
> View attachment 236130



Saw that..what the heck!?!? Included "rock hard nipples"!?!?


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Saw that..what the heck!?!? Included "rock hard nipples"!?!?




I didnt see that LMFAO !


----------



## Boris (Sep 5, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Saw that..what the heck!?!? Included "rock hard nipples"!?!?




I mistakenly posted the ad while it was left open for editing. Vince being Vince, took full advantage of the situation. It's fixed now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2015)

I liked it better before. You just lost a potential customer...


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I mistakenly posted the ad while it was left open for editing. Vince being Vince, took full advantage of the situation. It's fixed now.




LOL,I knew you would blame me but this time it wasnt me.lol


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 5, 2015)

Likely bringing this, so bring good stuff to trade


----------



## Scooters (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice Dave!  Can't wait to see them!

I remember back in the early '60s ... some of the kids had bikes with the "tank" thing in the frame.  I remember the tank making a funny sound as we raced around the neighborhood.  They were all amazed at my 2 speed.  And when I shift up and over take them.. Wow! It was always great to have that Low gear too.. I lived at the top end of Lawrence St. in Helena, Mt.  STEEEP Hill! Most of the kids would take another route.. but I would shift down and go right up it.  Never call me late for dinner!..  (grin)


----------



## Scooters (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh.. no!..  I didn't go to page 4.. too funny!..
When I said "I can't wait to see them".. I was talking about Dave's Bikes.. on page 3...not "hard rock nipples"..  Hope I never see that again.


----------



## Boris (Sep 11, 2015)

Let's see some more photos of what people are going to be bringing.


----------



## Scooters (Sep 13, 2015)

Gud Idea.. Dave.

Is there food there?>. like lunch or dinn?  Beer..?..  other activities.. ?


----------



## Boris (Sep 13, 2015)

There's a snack bar which should be open, and If I remember correctly, usually there's at least one hot meal served up. BYOB. The property has several acres of old iron and there's large outbuildings full of Alan's machinery, steam powered equipment, and a museum filled with his collectable wheel goods. It's good for full day of entertainment. There's always a ride afterward, for the not-so feint of heart.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-swap-ride-starting-point-will-be-at-Old-Gold


----------



## Scooters (Sep 14, 2015)

Dave,
Is your link showing a picture of the bar at the Ranch?>..Looks gUuuuuD guy.  

We found lots of great places to eat South in Vancouver.  Gonna be fun!

I've heard that Portland has some Baaad places.. Places you don't want to drive into.  You guys have any information on that?..  Wife wants to go junk and antique shopping / browsing.  I want to survive.  (grin)


----------



## Boris (Sep 14, 2015)

The link is a photo of "Old Gold" I assume. There isn't a bar at Iron Ranch. Old Gold is where people will be meeting after the swap meet. There are second hand stores in that area and Derek may be able to clue you in on where exactly they might be. I no longer live in Portland, but still get there occasionally. I'd suggest the Sellwood area in SE Portland for Antiques Row. I've always felt safe there. It seems to me most areas within a 75 block radius to downtown Portland would be considered safe as far as I'm concerned. Additionally, (if they are still there), you'll find some good shops that will keep you occupied for a while around 12th and SE Hawthorne, and some around 28th and SE Burnside. Aurora, an historic town just about 25 miles south of Portland has a lot of antique shops and is a pleasant way to spend the day as well. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Scooters (Sep 14, 2015)

Great and Thanks, Dave...

I'll forward that info to my wife.. and we'll research those areas.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 14, 2015)

Honestly, I don't know a spot in Portland that's not safe.  This is the most mellow city I've ever lived in.


----------



## Scooters (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Vintage,

That's good news.  I love going to big cities and just drifting around .. I wouldn't call it lost but I never end up back where I started.. It's a blast.  

I'm really looking forward to the trip.  When I was a little Kidney.. we had decided to hit the Seattle worlds fair.  Dad decided to explore..  we made a right turn onto a one way street.. going the wrong way..  oh crap!..  dad drove onto the side walk until traffic cleared..then we did the ol' U-turn and went our merry way.  Now that's exciting!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 17, 2015)

The trailer is loaded with bikes and parts,ready to roll. If anyone from the Portland area is coming to the show, could you pick up a case of Couch Lager for me? they sell it at Safeway, can't get it here in Washington. Here's what the can looks like, I'll make it worth your while at the swap. Thanks! Tim


----------



## Scooters (Sep 29, 2015)

I had a great time...
We also looked for antiques and other stuff... and enjoyed both Vancouver  (Couver)  and Portland!..  It was great!
Guess what I got?...  ok.. here it is:





Somewhere..  I caught a cold.. right between the eyes.. wow.. did I get it.  But we made it home ok.. and I'm well now.  Looking forward to next time guys.


----------

